# Wheel wobble or vibration



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

To go along with the burning rubber smell from the heater we have now been experiencing what seems to feel like a wobble when taking off after stopping. At first it was very slight and only happened every once in a while. Lately it occurs nearly every time we stop and start again. Can't tell if it's the wheels or just a strange vibration from somewhere else up front. Guess I have two issues now and my worst fears about the Cruze maybe coming true. Anybody else experiencing this? I randomly scanned the 26 other pages of issues and didn't see this problem but I bet it was there somewhere.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Time for the dealer to have a look. Could be the CV joints or upper/lower bearings to a problem with the front drive shafts. When was your Cruze made.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What sort of wheels are on it? If they're aluminum wheels, have them re-torque the lug nuts to 80 ft/lbs. This progressively getting worse sounds like something backing off, and the most common nuts that back off on new cars are lug nuts. 

The owner's manual specification of 100 ft/lbs caused me to snap off 2 different wheel studs when rotating the tires. Replacing those studs on the affected wheels was not fun. Torque the lugs to 80 ft/lbs, which is a far more appropriate specification for aluminum wheels, I've since learned. 

If you can't, take it to the dealer. 

Also, the burning smell should go away in a few thousand miles. The smell from mine took about 2500-3000 miles to go away.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> Time for the dealer to have a look. Could be the CV joints or upper/lower bearings to a problem with the front drive shafts. When was your Cruze made.


If I recall it was made May 2012. Purchased in August and now has about 2700 mi. It's my wife's car and she is clueless to things going on and if not for me driving it once in a while the wheels would have to fall off before she noticed anything.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yates said:


> To go along with the burning rubber smell from the heater we have now been experiencing what seems to feel like a wobble when taking off after stopping. At first it was very slight and only happened every once in a while. Lately it occurs nearly every time we stop and start again. Can't tell if it's the wheels or just a strange vibration from somewhere else up front. Guess I have two issues now and my worst fears about the Cruze maybe coming true. Anybody else experiencing this? I randomly scanned the 26 other pages of issues and didn't see this problem but I bet it was there somewhere.



Yates,
Have you had a chance to take your Cruze into your dealer to have your concerns looked into? I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you would like my assistance or have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime; I am always happy to help in any way that I can.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Can't get to the dealer until after the first of the year because of a lot of things going on. Thanks for your interest though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yates said:


> Can't get to the dealer until after the first of the year because of a lot of things going on. Thanks for your interest though.



Yates,
That is very understandable. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## nlxon (Nov 13, 2019)

I am having this same issue the car has revealed a shudder/wobble that seems to be originating from the transmission. It is most prominent when driving the vehicle on the flat or an incline and driving at 2,000rpm at 19-23kph with about 10-15% throttle in second gear. Did you ever get it sorted as it is doing my head in!


----------

